# reserving online



## chemteach (Nov 13, 2018)

I read that the online booking is available 6am to 11:30 pm PST.  If I want to book a unit for 12/16/19, is the earliest I can book at 6am on 11/16/18?

Does the online booking work better than phoning in?  (Do the phone lines open at 6am PST?)

I read somewhere about saving a search, and then trying to book via the saved search being faster than entering the dates for the search in real time.  I tried doing that over the summer when booking an August week, but the online system seemed to change my saved searches.  Can anyone give me a refresher on how to save a search that can be pulled up right when online searching opens?
Thanks so much!


----------



## DAman (Nov 13, 2018)

The earliest you can book is 11/16/2018 at 6:00am online only.  Phones open later in the morning.  I always prefer to book online vs. over the phone.

The saved search feature is faster. Go to Vacation Planning page. Select your resort and unit type. Your checkin date and number of nights. Then hit the button Save Search(net to Calculate button).  Saved search should appear near top of the page.  

Try it out it is easy.

Good luck.


----------



## chemteach (Nov 13, 2018)

DAman said:


> The earliest you can book is 11/16/2018 at 6:00am online only.  Phones open later in the morning.  I always prefer to book online vs. over the phone.
> 
> The saved search feature is faster. Go to Vacation Planning page. Select your resort and unit type. Your checkin date and number of nights. Then hit the button Save Search(net to Calculate button).  Saved search should appear near top of the page.
> 
> ...


I just tried that.  It does work.  Thank you!


----------



## DAman (Nov 13, 2018)

I should mention on the same vacation planning page is the Booking Window Calculator.  You type in your desired arrival date and it will calculate for you the earliest date for booking. Check it out. It’s always good to know the exact date for booking under the various options.


----------



## chemteach (Nov 15, 2018)

How do you find your saved searches?  I can't seem to get to them unless I save a new search.


----------



## chemteach (Nov 15, 2018)

Actually, it seems my saved searches all went away overnight.  Is that normal?


----------



## ecwinch (Nov 15, 2018)

No - that is not usual.

But there does seem to be some wonkiness on the browser side on a PC (using Chrome). There mine have disappeared, but are still available on my iPad. And adding a new one on the browser automatically adds it to my iPad - so does not appear that they are being saved on the local device.


----------

